# Best Catfish Bait Ever,



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

This works with cut bait or whole fish.
Just leave the lid on at room temperature or hotter overnight.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Will

Soured baits are no secret to channel catfishermen.
They are most effective in Spring when channel cats
are searching for winter killed baits and before shad 
start hatching.

Channel cats change bait preferences several times each year.
Normally they choose the easiest most abundant food source.
Checking stomach contents of your catch is the only reliable
way to insure you are using the best bait.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm assuming they mean to use real nightcrawlers here, but has anyone tried it just the way he shows?


----------

